# new here



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

new here. 37 with a family. just started getting into halloween in 1999 when we bought our 1st house. since then i have expanded my display. spending alot of time searching ref. matl. and web sites. of coarse getting yelled at on christmas day for searching ebay for halloween props. this year will be my 1st attempt at pneumatics. last year was m n m. starting to get the guts to really go bigger.
im in erie,pa. work in a plastic shop for the past 16yrs. boring....... airbrush and tattoo on the side when able too. the fact is with me working 3rd shift its hard. i also should have stock in lowes and valu home center when it comes time to build. last years build was the biggest build ever. built full size hearse, painted 6 tombstones made from fiberglass. left over pieces from a shop used on boats. 2 impailed, fog chiller and a few other odds and ends.
i think thats it. dont wanna bore ppl to death. 
also a BIG STEELERS FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope to meet many of you soon
Allen


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board, Allen. Enjoy your travels on the Street.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness Allen. :zombie:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

welcome abaord! you should have no problem fitting in with this motley crew.
arrrgh!
go Steelers!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Allen. Glad you joined the street.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you found us Allen and joined in. Enjoy your stay, it's eternal. Were you at the Pa. gathering last year?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the steet, sounds like your quite the haunter...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Allen, glad you're here!

Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Allen, looks like we're neighbors, I'm only about 45 min. south of you!
Btw...have any photos of your haunt or your props?


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street allen, CLAY STOP STEELING MY WELCOME LINE!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

colinsuds said:


> Welcome to the street allen, CLAY STOP STEELING MY WELCOME LINE!!!


Well you know Colin its just because I'm that good


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, Allen! I've got to second BlackWidow... Have you got any prop pics? I'd love to see that hearse you were talking about.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

lol... you gals should go look at his picture posting. :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome allen! Glad to have one more here! We could always use "fresh blood"! (Now that's MY line, Colin...hehe)


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I did, but only after I'd already posted. I considered coming back and editing my post, but I felt a little too lazy for that.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Ditto


----------

